# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Sardinien Unterknfte

## simas

Werde wohl Ende Mai mit meiner Freundin zum surfen nach Sardinien fliegen und suche noch nach einer ferienwohnung in der Nhe von Porto Pollo. Leider sehen die meisten FEWOs die im Internet angeboten werden nicht so schn aus (bin kein freund von Ferienanlagen) oder sind sehr teuer. Eigentlich suche ich etwas kleines. individuelles, alternatives, ursprngliches - kann auch ein bisschen abseits von schuss sein. Freue mich ber tipps, erfahrungen und links. Danke und Gre Simas

----------


## robinbob

In Porto pollo selber sind die Mglichkeiten da begrenzt. In der Umgebung gibt es aber unglaublich viele individuelle Unterknfte. Z.b. In Palau... Ist schon sehr viel authentischer also Porto pollo Aber halt 5 min mit dem Auto vom Spot weg. Es gibt auch ein paar agritourismo Unterknfte, einfach mal googlen. Trotzdem wrde ich jedem Surfer das windsurf Village empfehlen. Auch wenn es ne Ferienanlage ist, ist es ziemlich weitlufig und individuell... Und die materiallagerung war vor zwei Jahren noch inclusive. Bin echt neidisch. Tands da immer super. Aber fr die nicht surfende begleitung ist es da halt nicht so der Hammer, gibt sonst echt schnere Ecken auf Sardinien (vor allem Strnde) wo dann aber windtechnich nicht so viel geht. Auf jeden Fall lohnt auch der Trip rber nach vignola, wenn der sind stimmt. Deutlich bessere Wave Bedingungen als in Porto pollo... Ich knnte noch stundenlang so weiter machen. Herbe cool ist es da auf jeden fall!

----------


## Lumpf

Nach Jahren im Borgo haben wir uns dieses Jahr fr ein Haus entschieden, das wir ber homelidays gefunden haben. Weder beim Borgo (drftige Einrichtung, teilweise arg verschimmelt, undicht; aber schne Grten) noch beim Village (eng, hellhrig) stimmt das Preis/Leistungs-Verhtnis. Lieber fahre ich ein paar Minuten! Rainer (www.iboards.de) hat auch eine schne Wohnung und vor allem jede Menge Insidertipps.
In einer Woche wei ich, ob das Haus wirklich so prima ist, wie es auf den Bildern ausschaut. Am Freitag geht es los  :Happy: ))))))

----------


## simas

vielen dank fr eure antworten robinbob und lumpf, vorfreude ist schon mal grer geworden! Der tip mit den agritourismus unterknften war super, die sehen wirklich sehr schn aus- dafr nehme ich auch gerne ein bisschen zeit in kauf um an die surfspots zu fahren. Wenn jmd noch was schnes zum schlafen in Palau kennt wrde ich mich freuen!!!!

----------


## robinbob

http://www.fewo-direkt.de/search/key...lau%2C+Italien

----------


## lordofchaos

Lumpf, wenn nur nicht teure Fhre wre, gell  :Smile: 
Wenn Ihr zurck seid, erzhl mir mal bitte wie es war von der Lage und wie die Spots erreichbar sind.
Des Curve steht brigens gut auf dem Gun Mast ...

Gre aus Gilching
Freddy

----------

